# Calligraphy/Italic nibs for sale?



## Docholiday (Oct 23, 2013)

Are there any 1.5mm or wider calligraphy (italic) nibs available to penturners?   I love bock and meisternibs (jowo) for my kitless pens but I'd love to make one with a calligraphy nib now and haven't seen one in either brand (although Brian sells them with his Edison pens).   I bought a cheap Schmidt 1.5mm pen at Hobby Lobby over the weekend and love writing with this nib.   Anyone know of any options for nibs or nibs/feeds?  Thanks.


----------

